# probably a stupid question



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Does anyone know which is better to use-drygas-OR fuel injection cleaner??
I have a 02 altima 2.5s and have heard that drygas will over time, hurt the fuel injection and with that in mind to use fuel injection cleaner. I have 38,000 miles on this car, all my miles and although I maintain the car, oil changes, fluid changes, tire rotation, it still seems to need a lil more umph to it. Cold air intake is down the line. Was told by dealership that i dont need a tune-up untill 100,000 miles but I am not going to wait till that long. Anyways if someone can help that be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Use fuel injection cleaner... I'd add a lightened pulley, intake, and get a timing advance. That will liven it up quite a bit.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Timing advance is probably the cheapest modification you can do and you'll feel a little more pep and response.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> Timing advance is probably the cheapest modification you can do and you'll feel a little more pep and response.




OK guys I am a female and I dont know what that stuff is lol. I try though. How do I go about the timing advance and intake and all that stuff. I need a cold air in take correct? Please help me out guys. I want more horse power but honetly don't understand all the legistics behind it. I want tons of horse power actually. H-E-L-P-p-p-p-p-p


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

altima25s said:


> OK guys I am a female


Careful what you say around here.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Try doing a quick search. All of the mods you want have been discussed before.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> Try doing a quick search. All of the mods you want have been discussed before.



I have...thanks guys :kiss:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did that answer your questions?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> Did that answer your questions?



yes. my mechanic said to remove the resinator???? But wouldnt that effect the emissions??? Live in MASS and they test for that. 
Also said a lighter pulley is just a waste of time. Does anyone know if an engine flush is worth the money??? My car is 2 yrs old. 38,000 miles all mine and it runs a little rough. The flush is $120 and didnt know if it is worth it. My mechanic also advised me to NOT use fuel injector becuz i havent been consistant with it since day 1...is this true??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

A lot of people have said that the pulley has made a pretty big difference in performance.

I did the engine flush around the same mileage as you. It cost me about $90-100. So if you shop around, you may find something cheaper than $120.

As far as the fuel injector cleaner, I don't see why your mechanic told you not to use it. As far as I know, it is only good for the car if you use it sparingly. Overuse can cause damage.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

My biggest gain (according to the dyno in my butt) has been my header. Of course, its probably a combo of the header, intake, and exhaust. I do have the pulley as well, but I didn't feel the gains as much as everything else.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

altima25s said:


> 38,000 miles all mine and it runs a little rough. The flush is $120 and didnt know if it is worth it. My mechanic also advised me to NOT use fuel injector becuz i havent been consistant with it since day 1...is this true??


I'm personally not a big believer in the old engine flush,
so I'll leave that one alone... 

I'm a little confused on the fuel injector cleaner remark-
Is your mechanic saying not to use it now because you
haven't used it from when your car was brand new?
If so, that's ludicrous...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's what I say...it only cleans the fuel injectors and gives you a little more response.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> That's what I say...it only cleans the fuel injectors and gives you a little more response.



yeah he says it will push all the sludge and all that nasty stuff through the car and its not good to use. I dont know. I called the nissan dealer and asked how much to change my timing advance and they said NO nissan dealer in the state of MASS would do that....im in a no win situation lol


----------

